# Sticky  Please welcome Topper Jewelers as our exclusive Longines Forum sponsor



## Ernie Romers

In order to allow Topper Jewelers to maintain a healthy relationship with its vendors and support Watchuseek, we ask that you do not discuss the Forum's sponsor's specific pricing or compare their prices to other dealers, or gray market. Such posts will be removed from this forum.

www.topperjewelers.com/watches/longines/


----------



## GearSlammer

welcome Topper!
i'll have to swing by the store some time.


----------



## youcannotbeserious

Two thumbs up for Topper.


----------



## european.aristocrat

Topper thanks for sponsoring this site. Longines has a long history. They were the first timers at the olympics until Omega took over in 1932. However, when Omega and Longines founded the Swiss Timing Company, they both worked together to develop Olympic and sporting event timers. This Forum is long overdue even though there were many people that said Longines is represented well enough in the Public Forum. Thanks Topper, everyone keep this forum going.


----------



## asadtiger

I second what aristocrat said...longines forum was long overdue...thnaks for starting it.


----------



## Redrum

Welcome!


----------



## kiwidj

youcannotbeserious said:


> Two thumbs up for Topper.


Indeed... |> |>


----------



## GordonFromCali

*Topper's surpassed my expectations*

I went to Toppers after calling and getting an excellent price on a Longines Legend Diver.. I could tell on the phone that they were a non-nonsense AD that were up front and honest.. In person it is even more so-- I would recommend Topper Jewelers for both in-person and over the phone or web orders--

Gordon


----------



## naihet

kiwidj said:


> Indeed... |> |>


Three Thumbs up for Topper :-!


----------



## akira23

*Re: Topper's surpassed my expectations*

Welcome Topper!!!!


----------



## otown

Just bought a Hydroconquest 41mm in black from Rob at Topper for my father in law's 60th birthday and as with my other purchases from them (Tag Carrera chrono and oris tt1 c) was pleasantly surprised with both the service i received, thanks Rob, and the competitive price. I highly recommend these guys to anyone looking to purchase a Longines.


----------



## lmederos

otown said:


> Just bought a Hydroconquest 41mm in black from Rob at Topper for my father in law's 60th birthday and as with my other purchases from them (Tag Carrera chrono and oris tt1 c) was pleasantly surprised with both the service i received, thanks Rob, and the competitive price. I highly recommend these guys to anyone looking to purchase a Longines.


I could not agree more with the positive comments about Topper. They certainly won my business and excelled at service.


----------



## clarencek

Rob is awesome. He's a lot of fun to talk to on the phone and does such a great job working with his customers. 
I ordered a heritage conquest and legend diver from him. Awesome service and amazing price both both.


----------



## watchgeek83

Is there a watchuseek handle/userid where I can contact topper jewelers for a price quote? Or do you guys recommend to give them a call directly? I am planning on purchasing one of the master collection model. How much discount on MSRP can I expect from them? If it cannot be posted here, can someone PM me the same? Thanks!


----------



## texas_tom

contact *robattopper* via Private Message. Rob is a great guy to work with.


----------



## watchgeek83

texas_tom said:


> contact *robattopper* via Private Message. Rob is a great guy to work with.


Thanks texas_tom, Rob did send me a PM.


----------



## ORANGEm0ney

Arby of Merced is excellent!


----------



## Vic69er

Just purchased a Longines HydroConquest Divers Auto 41mm with Blue Dial from Toppers Fine Jewelers a few days ago, and
I could not be more happy with there attentive service and excellent pricing from a AD ! 

I am due to receive the watch today, so a quick review and some quality pics are definitely in order as soon as I can gets
everything together...

Yes, this one will be the latest 2014 version of the Longines HydroConquest 41mm Divers Automatic with the L619 caliber
that is based off the Swiss ETA 2892/A2 movement...The previous version had the L633 movement and has a slightly 
different dial...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Just purchased a LLD fromToppers & Rob is top notch all the way from start to finish.Definitely recommend them.


----------



## picklepossy

watchdaddy1 said:


> Just purchased a LLD fromToppers & Rob is top notch all the way from start to finish.Definitely recommend them.


+1.


----------



## cpollysurf

i'll add another plus one for rob, 2 pieces from him so far and when i can get the funds for my future LLD, he will have my business once again...



watchdaddy1 said:


> Just purchased a LLD fromToppers & Rob is top notch all the way from start to finish.Definitely recommend them.


----------



## carlos0

I'm a recent customer. Extremely attentive service and very friendly.


----------



## tmathes

I've bought several watches from Rob, he's top notch dealer, you can't go wrong. |> |>


----------



## City74

Just got my 1st but not last watch from TOPPER. Totally awesome to deal with


----------



## rymanocerous

What's the secret to getting information back from them? Phone only? Few emails to their sales department still no answer...


----------



## bwgrayson1980

I'm not sure either. I sent them an email a few months ago and never heard back either.


----------



## francorx

Always had great experience from Toppers in every watch that has been purchased, most recently a Longines from my wife. Excellent customer service and great pricing. Highly recommended AD.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I’ve lurked the Topper website and read a great article by Rob a while back, I’m from Canada but will be down in the area in early February and have a trip to Topper on my list. I’ve only heard good things of Rob & this forum has only cemented that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsavner

One more recommendation for Topper! Reached out to them via their website, was contacted within the hour and the rest is history in how to provide customer service. They had to order the two pieces I wanted from Longines which they did and kept me up to date on the status. Once they received the watches, they sized both, packaged them and shipped them out to us. Entire experience was AMAZING. Some of the best customer service I have ever received with respect to communications, follow through and service overall. I look forward to the day I can visit them in person, but until then will be buying more from them I'm sure.


----------



## b2s

jsavner said:


> One more recommendation for Topper! Reached out to them via their website, was contacted within the hour and the rest is history in how to provide customer service. They had to order the two pieces I wanted from Longines which they did and kept me up to date on the status. Once they received the watches, they sized both, packaged them and shipped them out to us. Entire experience was AMAZING. Some of the best customer service I have ever received with respect to communications, follow through and service overall. I look forward to the day I can visit them in person, but until then will be buying more from them I'm sure.


Agreed to the above. I bought and traded watches for a number of times - nothing but excellent experience with Topper!


----------



## TJ Boogie

I like the new Silver Arrow, I’m going to give them a call


----------



## vmgotit

Thank you Topper, and Rob.
I talked with Rob over the phone just this last Friday. He was great to work with and you could tell he wanted you to know he cared about you! I would have bought a watch from him but no money right now. He has one I would like to buy! Vance.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Great call with Rob: I just bought a Silver Arrow - will be notified when it’s ready to ship. It was exceedingly pleasant, dealing with Rob (recommended in all considerations).


----------



## Magna Graecia

Worked with Joe at Topper for my new 43mm Hydroconquest. Great shopping experience! Highly recommend Topper.


----------



## civiclx

Is this the Topper Jewelers that has a store in Burlingame, Ca?


----------



## tmathes

civiclx said:


> Is this the Topper Jewelers that has a store in Burlingame, Ca?


Yes.


----------



## civiclx

tmathes said:


> Yes.


Thanks! I live in San Jose but I've been to Burlingame a few times and I've probably even walked right by it.


----------



## eddieo396

Thanks Topper for my longines military heritage watch ...especially great service by Jay liu


----------



## NWD

TJ Boogie said:


> I like the new Silver Arrow, I’m going to give them a call


Yeah the silver arrow is beautiful.


----------



## NWD

I’ve dealt with Rob a few times and he is wonderful! Always been treated so well there. They are moving to a new location to just down the street. It’s a larger facility and I can’t wait to see it!


----------



## mbabc

I received a Longines Spirit 37mm from Topper this week.
I'm very satisfied with the service, extremely fast shipping and fair pricing from Joe Karoukian at Topper.

I'm sure I'll be a repeat customer.


----------



## VipinLJ

Haven't bought a Longines from Rob. Yet. I bought my Omega last month from him and I cannot recommend them enough. First time I ever bought something expensive online and they were better than I expected. I will definitely be buying more watches from him.


----------



## Ride-Fly

What’s the typical discount you get from Toppers? My watch contact in LA is a former neighbor of mine that makes custom jewelry for athletes and hollywood types. He gets me 30% off most brands, except Rolex and Omega. IIRC, he could get me 5% off Rolex but that was a few years ago. Don’t remember what the Omega discount was.


----------

